# Buddy Blaze Guitars?



## Battousai (Aug 1, 2007)

I see these guitars often on Ebay.. theyre priced over 2000$ and they look horrible! whats the deal with these things?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 1, 2007)

Looking at the website Buddy Blaze Fine Stringed Instruments I'd say it's a case of expensive woods and a poor sense of design. They really do look like crap.


----------



## darren (Aug 1, 2007)

FWIW, Buddy Blaze used to be based out of Texas, and he was a pretty big touring guitar tech. He built a few guitars for Vivian Campbell, which later became the basis for the Kramer Nightswan guitar.

But his latest efforts do look like an unfortunate waste of nice wood.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm not suggesting these aren't good guitars, they'd have to be to justify the price tags. They still look like shit though.


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 1, 2007)

Are those prices for a dozen of them? What on earth makes them worth that much?


----------



## cow 7 sig (Aug 1, 2007)

yuck.they could have been alot nicer


----------



## Groff (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone else notice that they sell COFFEE on the website too???


----------



## darren (Aug 1, 2007)

Nightswan History






Polka dot burst FTW!

BTW, Buddy Blaze painted the lightning bolts on Dime's original Dean guitar.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 1, 2007)

See, that's a cool looking guitar. Ok, the finish isn't to everyone's taste, but the actual shape of it looks good. How the hell did he end up with the crappy design he's using now?


----------



## Groff (Aug 1, 2007)

The finish of that guitar is actually quite interesting... Never seen a burst finish like that. Unique.

...Not that I like it... But it's neat.


----------



## stuz719 (Aug 1, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> See, that's a cool looking guitar. Ok, the finish isn't to everyone's taste, but the actual shape of it looks good.



Leo Fender, Freddy Tavares, Bill Carson and Rex Gallion will be delighted to hear that you find the shape of the Stratocaster so aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## audibleE (Aug 1, 2007)

How original. The headstock on this one. Is an Ibanez with the nose inverted and reversed.






Junk. $2600.00...? Yeah I'll order 3, but first I have to make a poop the color of purple surbert.


----------



## Arctodus (Aug 1, 2007)

no different then a PRS. Actual cost versus retail price are two different things. A PRS at cost is around 700 bucks. Whats the retail? Thats right 1700, they get 1000 profit per guitar.

Artwork is artwork, regardless of the medium.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Aug 1, 2007)

The headstocks are a little goofy, but otherwise they look pretty nice to me. Don't think I'd pay that much for one, though.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 2, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> The headstocks are a little goofy, but otherwise they look pretty nice to me. Don't think I'd pay that much for one, though.



My opinion exactly


----------



## Holy Katana (Aug 3, 2007)

I saw them in Guitar Player. They don't look too bad to me. I wouldn't pay that much for one, even though they've got a koa one.


----------



## Antlerjam (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a Buddy Blaze guitar. I wanted a Les Paul but I wasn't overly impressed with what Gibson had to offer, so I took a chance on the Blaze Evanator (The one I bought was in the Kahler booth at 08 Winter NAMM). It's everything I hoped for. Massive tone, incredible sustain, and with the Kahler trem and locking nut, it never goes out of tune


----------



## arto1029 (Dec 17, 2009)

you arnt suppose to judge a fucking guitar on how it looks, its how it sounds that matters. the paint job doesnt determine the fucking price the quality does, and he does have good designs dumb fucks, look at dimebag darrells Dean From Hell, Kramer Nightswan or the Buddy Blaze dean ML. those are all beautiful looking guitars that sounds great too



audibleE said:


> How original. The headstock on this one. Is an Ibanez with the nose inverted and reversed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


dude ur a fucking douche. how about u play the fucking guitar before u critisize it? u probably dont even know fucking shit about guitars its that price for a damn reason. your gonna get ur fucking money's worth and if u were a die hard guitar player and wanted a guitar ud play for the rest of ur life then ud get on of these


----------



## techcoreriffman (Dec 17, 2009)

^Chill out there, buddy. Honestly, I wouldn't buy a guitar if I thought it looked like shit. And those definitely look like shit to me.


----------



## Daiephir (Dec 17, 2009)

arto1029 said:


> you arnt suppose to judge a fucking guitar on how it looks, its how it sounds that matters. the paint job doesnt determine the fucking price the quality does, and he does have good designs dumb fucks, look at dimebag darrells Dean From Hell, Kramer Nightswan or the Buddy Blaze dean ML. those are all beautiful looking guitars that sounds great too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bad case of PMS, yes? Dude, chill the fuck out, that dude who posted before you actually gave a way more inytelligent answer than you did, besides if you dont like the discussion why are you even registering, you acting like a fucking troll here. And you cant spell.
I reported youre post 
EDIT: And that was one hell of a bump you did


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 17, 2009)

arto1029 said:


> you arnt suppose to judge a fucking guitar on how it looks, its how it sounds that matters. the paint job doesnt determine the fucking price the quality does, and he does have good designs dumb fucks, look at dimebag darrells Dean From Hell, Kramer Nightswan or the Buddy Blaze dean ML. those are all beautiful looking guitars that sounds great too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 17, 2009)




----------

